
Telegram gives up on the Telegram Open Network - davidgerard
https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/2020/05/14/telegram-gives-up-on-the-telegram-open-network/
======
iimblack
I felt like TON was unnecessary in the first place but am open to hearing
other opinions on this. Feels more like yet another company that tried to jump
on the blockchain hype.

Side note: I was not at all a fan of those Lady Gaga lyrics being used as
headings.

~~~
davidgerard
You think it's bad, I've still got "Telephone" stuck in my head every time I
hear about the Telegram blockchain. But you know what they say: a pain shared
is a pain doubled!

The software is just another DPOS blockchain with smart contracts - it doesn't
do anything much better than the multiple other such pseudo-decentralised
blockchains. The only point was to support a token offering.

